# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Học từ vựng Tiếng Anh bằng thơ!

## minhdo1213

*Hơ, học tiếng Anh như thế này thì thú vị lắm đấy. [you] thử đọc hết nhé !*


Long dài, short ngắn, tall cao 
Here đây, there đó, which nào, where đâu 
Sentence có nghĩa là câu 
Lesson bài học, rainbow cầu vồng

Husband là đức ông chồng 
Daddy cha bố, please don't xin đừng 
Darling tiếng gọi em cưng 
Merry vui thích, cái sừng là horn

Rách rồi xài đỡ chữ torn 
To sing là hát, a song một bài 
Nói sai sự thật to lie 
Go đi, come đến, một vài là some

Đứng stand, look ngó, lie nằm 
Five năm, four bốn, hold cầm, play chơi 
One life là một cuộc đời 
Happy sung sướng, laugh cười, cry kêu

Lover tạm dịch ngừơi yêu 
Charming duyên dáng, mỹ miều graceful 
Mặt trăng là chữ the moon 
World là thế giới, sớm soon, lake hồ

Dao knife, spoon muỗng, cuốc hoe 
Đêm night, dark tối, khổng lồ giant 
Fund vui, die chết, near gần 
Sorry xin lỗi, dull đần, wise khôn

Burry có nghĩa là chôn 
Our souls tạm dịch linh hồn chúng ta 
Xe hơi du lịch là car 
Sir ngài, Lord đức, thưa bà Madam

Thousand là đúng... mười trăm 
Ngày day, tuần week, year năm, hour giờ 
Wait there đứng đó đợi chờ 
Nightmare ác mộng, dream mơ, pray cầu

Trừ ra except, deep sâu 
Daughter con gái, bridge cầu, pond ao 
Enter tạm dịch đi vào 
Thêm for tham dự lẽ nào lại sai

Shoulder cứ dịch là vai 
Writer văn sĩ, cái đài radio 
A bowl là một cái tô 
Chữ tear nước mắt, tomb mồ, miss cô

Máy khâu dùng tạm chữ sew 
Kẻ thù dịch đại là foe chẳng lầm 
Shelter tạm dịch là hầm 
Chữ shout là hét, nói thầm whisper

What time là hỏi mấy giờ 
Clear trong, clean sạch, mờ mờ là dim 
Gặp ông ta dịch see him 
Swim bơi, wade lội, drown chìm chết trôi

Mountain là núi, hill đồi 
Valley thung lũng, cây sồi oak tree 
Tiền xin đóng học school fee 
Yêu tôi dùng chữ love me chẳng lầm

To steal tạm dịch cầm nhầm 
Tẩy chay boycott, gia cầm poultry 
Cattle gia súc, ong bee 
Something to eat chút gì để ăn

Lip môi, tongue lưỡi, teeth răng 
Exam thi cử, cái bằng licence...
Lovely có nghĩa dễ thương 
Pretty xinh đẹp thường thường so so 

Lotto là chơi lô tô 
Nấu ăn là cook, wash clothes giặt đồ 
Push thì có nghĩa đẩy, xô 
Marriage đám cưới, single độc thân 

Foot thì có nghĩa bàn chân 
Far là xa cách còn gần là near 
Spoon có nghĩa cái thìa 
Toán trừ subtract, toán chia divide 

Dream thì có nghĩa giấc mơ 
Month thì là tháng, thời giờ là time 
Job thì có nghĩa việc làm 
Lady phái nữ, phái nam gentleman 

Close friend có nghĩa bạn thân 
Leaf là chiếc lá, còn sun mặt trời 
Fall down có nghĩa là rơi 
Welcome chào đón, mời là invite 

Short là ngắn, long là dài 
Mũ thì là hat, chiếc hài là shoe 
Autumn có nghĩa mùa thu 
Summer mùa hạ, cái tù là jail 

Duck là vịt, pig là heo 
Rich là giàu có, còn nghèo là poor 
Crab thì có nghĩa con cua 
Church nhà thờ đó, còn chùa temple 

Aunt có nghĩa dì, cô 
Chair là cái ghế, cái hồ là pool 
Late là muộn, sớm là soon 
Hospital bệnh viẹn, school là trường 

Dew thì có nghĩa là sương 
Happy vui vẻ, chán chường weary 
Exam có nghĩa kỳ thi 
Nervous nhút nhát, mommy mẹ hiền. 

Region có nghĩa là miền, 
Interupted gián đoạn còn liền next to. 
Coins dùng chỉ những đồng xu, 
Còn đồng tiền giấy paper money. 

Here chỉ dùng để chỉ tại đây, 
A moment một lát còn ngay ringht now, 
Brothers-in-law đồng hao. 
Farm-work đòng áng, đồng bào Fellow-countryman 

Narrow-minded chỉ sự nhỏ nhen, 
Open-hended hào phóng còn hèn là mean. 
Vẫn còn dùng chữ still, 
Kỹ năng là chữ skill khó gì! 

Gold là vàng, graphite than chì. 
Munia tên gọi chim ri 
Kestrel chim cắt có gì khó đâu. 
Migrant kite là chú diều hâu 
Warbler chim chích, hải âu petrel 

Stupid có nghĩa là khờ, 
Đảo lên đảo xuống, stir nhiều nhiều. 
How many có nghĩa bao nhiêu. 
Too much nhiều quá, a few một vài 

Right là đúng, wrong là sai 
Chess là cờ tướng, đánh bài playing card 
Flower có nghĩa là hoa 
Hair là mái tóc, da là skin 

Buổi sáng thì là morning 
King là vua chúa, còn Queen nữ hoàng 
Wander có nghĩa lang thang 
Màu đỏ là red, màu vàng yellow 

Yes là đúng, không là no 
Fast là nhanh chóng, slow chậm rì 
Sleep là ngủ, go là đi 
Weakly ốm yếu healthy mạnh lành 

White là trắng, green là xanh 
Hard là chăm chỉ , học hành study 
Ngọt là sweet, kẹo candy 
Butterfly là bướm, bee là con ong 

River có nghĩa dòng sông 
Wait for có nghĩa ngóng trông đợi chờ 
Dirty có nghĩa là dơ 
Bánh mì bread, còn bơ butter 

Bác sĩ thì là doctor 
Y tá là nurse, teacher giáo viên 
Mad dùng chỉ những kẻ điên, 
Everywhere có nghĩa mọi miền gần xa. 

A song chỉ một bài ca. 
Ngôi sao dùng chữ star, có liền! 
Firstly có nghĩa trước tiên 
Silver là bạc, còn tiền money 

Biscuit thì là bánh quy 
Can là có thể, please vui lòng 
Winter có nghĩa mùa đông 
Iron là sắt còn đồng copper 

Kẻ giết người là killer 
Cảnh sát police, lawyer luật sư 
Emigrate là di cư 
Bưu điện post office, thư từ là mail 

Follow có nghĩa đi theo 
Shopping mua sắm còn sale bán hàng 
Space có nghĩa không gian 
Hàng trăm hundred, hàng ngàn thousand 

Stupid có nghĩa ngu đần 
Thông minh smart, equation phương trình 
Television là truyền hình 
Băng ghi âm là tape, chương trình program 

Hear là nghe watch là xem 
Electric là điện còn lamp bóng đèn 
Praise có nghĩa ngợi khen 
Crowd đông đúc, lấn chen hustle 

Capital là thủ đô 
City thành phố, local địa phương 
Country có nghĩa quê hương 
Field là đồng ruộng còn vườn garden 

Chốc lát là chữ moment 
Fish là con cá, chicken gà tơ 
Naive có nghĩa ngây thơ 
Poet thi sĩ, great writer văn hào 

Tall thì có nghĩa là cao 
Short là thấp ngắn, còn chào hello 
Uncle là bác, elders cô. 
Shy mắc cỡ, coarse là thô. 

Come on có nghĩa mời vô, 
Go away đuổi cút, còn vồ pounce. 
Poem có nghĩa là thơ, 
Strong khoẻ mạnh, mệt phờ dog-tiered. 

Bầu trời thường gọi sky, 
Life là sự sống còn die lìa đời 
Shed tears có nghĩa lệ rơi 
Fully là đủ, nửa vời by halves 

Ở lại dùng chữ stay, 
Bỏ đi là leave còn nằm là lie. 
Tomorrow có nghĩa ngày mai 
Hoa sen lotus, hoa lài jasmine 

Madman có nghĩa người điên 
Private có nghĩa là riêng của mình 
Cảm giác là chữ feeling 
Camera máy ảnh hình là photo 

Động vật là animal 
Big là to lớn, little nhỏ nhoi 
Elephant là con voi 
Goby cá bống, cá mòi sardine 

Mỏng mảnh thì là chữ thin 
Cổ là chữ neck, còn chin cái cằm 
Visit có nghĩa viếng thăm 
Lie down có nghĩa là nằm nghỉ ngơi 

Mouse con chuột, bat con dơi 
Separate có nghĩa tách rời, chia ra 
Gift thì có nghĩa món quà 
Guest thì là khách chủ nhà house owner 

Bệnh ung thư là cancer 
Lối ra exit, enter đi vào 
Up lên còn xuống là down 
Beside bên cạnh, about khoảng chừng 

Stop có nghĩa là ngừng 
Ocean là biển, rừng là jungle 
Silly là kẻ dại khờ, 
Khôn ngoan smart, đù đờ luggish 

Hôn là kiss, kiss thật lâu. 
Cửa sổ là chữ window 
Special đặc biệt normal thường thôi 
Lazy... làm biếng quá rồi 
Ngồi mà viết tiếp một hồi die soon 
Hứng thì cứ việc go on, 
Còn không stop ta còn nghỉ ngơi!

_(sưu tầm)_

----------


## seochoikiemgao

o la la cái này hay đấy 
thank u

----------


## thieuk55

Hi hi, học thế này dễ thuộc từ vựng lắm đấy nhé ![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Mọi người thử thuộc làu coi nào.

----------


## Tuanvuong

đây quả là 1 phương pháp học tiếng ANH tuyệt vời
sao lại có thế nghĩ ra thế dc nhờ
giỏi quá anh hoangtuera o*i

----------


## rubiethuy

Hi hi!
Namnam đọc hết thơ đi
To collect: *sưu tầm* đó nha
Không phải anh Tú nghĩ ra :lick:

----------


## myphamchatluong

cám ơn anh nhiều nha , phụ đề anh ngữ cả bài thơ , quá hay[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quangcao3a

_H_*ỌC TIẾNG ANH A VÀ SO SÁNH BẰNG TIẾNG ANH A, TOEIC, IELTS*

_H__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh A,_ _h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh cơ b__ả__n. Phân bi__ệ__t các lo__ạ__i b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh và l__ự__a lo__ạ__i b__ằ__ng phù h__ợ__p v__ớ__i mình: ti__ế__ng anh b__ằ__ng a, b, c c__ủ__a B__ộ__ Giáo d__ụ__c, ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__ ti__ế__ng anh h__ọ__c thu__ậ__t Toefl, Ielts và ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__ ti__ế__ng anh cho ngư__ờ__i đi làm Toeic._

_PHÂN LO_*ẠI BẰNG TIẾNG ANH*
_Hi__ệ__n gi__ờ__ đang có m__ộ__t s__ố__ dòng chính v__ề__ b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh mà b__ạ__n c__ầ__n bi__ế__t đ__ể__ có s__ự__ l__ự__a ch__ọ__n phù h__ợ__p:_
_-_ _B_*ằng tiếng anh A,B,C của Bộ Giáo dục*_: là h__ệ__ th__ố__ng ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__ b__ằ__ng c__ấ__p ti__ế__ng anh xu__ấ__t hi__ệ__n lâu đ__ờ__i và ph__ổ__ bi__ế__n t__ừ__ xưa_ _ở__ Vi__ệ__t Nam. Tuy nhiên b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh A,B,C c__ủ__a B__ộ__ Giáo d__ụ__c hi__ệ__n đã m__ấ__t g__ầ__n h__ế__t ưu th__ế__ và không còn đư__ợ__c yêu c__ầ__u s__ử__ d__ụ__ng b__ở__i các công ty, t__ổ__ ch__ứ__c chuyên nghi__ệ__p, có chăng nó ch__ỉ__ còn sót l__ạ__i trong m__ộ__t s__ố__ cơ quan nhà nư__ớ__c. B__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh A,B,C c__ủ__a B__ộ__ không còn đư__ợ__c s__ử__ d__ụ__ng vì tính chuyên môn quá kém, không đánh giá chu__ẩ__n đư__ợ__c kh__ả__ năng ti__ế__ng, n__ộ__i dung thi__ế__u c__ậ__p nh__ậ__t và quan tr__ọ__ng n__ữ__a… là b__ạ__n có th__ể__ b__ỏ__ 300k và ngay l__ậ__p t__ứ__c mua đư__ợ__c m__ộ__t cái b__ằ__ng mà không c__ầ__n thi. V__ậ__y thì còn m__ộ__t nhà tuy__ể__n d__ụ__ng nào còn dám d__ự__a vào b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh A,B,C c__ủ__a B__ộ__ đ__ể__ đánh giá_ _ứ__ng viên c__ủ__a mình n__ữ__a._
_-_ _Ch_*ứng chỉ, bằng tiếng anh học thuật*_: v__ớ__i nh__ữ__ng thương hi__ệ__u đư__ợ__c công nh__ậ__n toàn c__ầ__u như Toefl, Ielts. Lí do chúng tôi x__ế__p các ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__, b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh này vào nhóm h__ọ__c thu__ậ__t vì m__ụ__c đích s__ử__ d__ụ__ng chính c__ủ__a chúng là vì các trư__ờ__ng đ__ạ__i h__ọ__c, các t__ổ__ ch__ứ__c đào t__ạ__o nư__ớ__c ngoài đ__ề__u yêu c__ầ__u h__ọ__c viên có ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__ này_ _ở__ m__ứ__c đi__ể__m nh__ấ__t đ__ị__nh n__ế__u mu__ố__n theo h__ọ__c. Nh__ữ__ng ngư__ờ__i mu__ố__n đi du h__ọ__c nư__ớ__c ngoài, dù là h__ọ__c đ__ạ__i h__ọ__c hay th__ạ__c s__ỹ__ đ__ề__u ph__ả__i chu__ẩ__n b__ị__ s__ẵ__n cho mình m__ộ__t ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__, b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh Toefl, Ielts_ _ở__ m__ứ__c đi__ể__m phù h__ợ__p._
_-_ _Ch_*ứng chỉ, bằng tiếng anh cho người đi làm:*_ là lo__ạ__i b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh đư__ợ__c thi__ế__t k__ế__ đ__ể__ đánh giá kh__ả__ năng s__ử__ d__ụ__ng ti__ế__ng anh trong công vi__ệ__c, v__ớ__i nh__ữ__ng cái tên như Toeic, Bulats._ _Ở__ Vi__ệ__t Nam ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__, b__ằ__ng ti__ế__ng anh Toeic đang đư__ợ__c s__ử__ d__ụ__ng r__ộ__ng rãi cho ngư__ờ__i đi làm và các doanh nghi__ệ__p mu__ố__n đánh giá kh__ả__ năng ti__ế__ng anh c__ủ__a nhân viên. N__ế__u b__ạ__n là ngư__ờ__i đi làm và mu__ố__n_ _ứ__ng tuy__ể__n vào các công ty chuyên nghi__ệ__p c__ủ__a Vi__ệ__t Nam và nư__ớ__c ngòai, hãy chu__ẩ__n b__ị__ s__ẵ__n cho mình m__ộ__t ch__ứ__ng ch__ỉ__ Toei._

_H_*ỌC TIẾNG ANH A CĂN BẢN*

_Chúng tôi hi__ể__u nói đ__ế__n h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh A là h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh a,b,c , h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh cơ b__ả__n cho ngư__ờ__i b__ắ__t đ__ầ__u. Chúng tôi ch__ỉ__ đ__ề__ c__ậ__p đ__ế__n_ _ở__ đây vi__ệ__c h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh a,b,c cơ b__ả__n đ__ố__i v__ớ__i ngư__ờ__i đi làm._

_Chúng ta là ngư__ờ__i đi làm và đ__ề__u hi__ể__u r__ằ__ng ngư__ờ__i đi làm khác v__ớ__i h__ọ__c sinh, sinh viên trong vi__ệ__c h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh. Đi__ể__m khác bi__ệ__t l__ớ__n nh__ấ__t là v__ề__ th__ờ__i gian h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh. H__ọ__c sinh sinh viên có c__ả__ ngày, c__ả__ tu__ầ__n đ__ể__ h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh, trong khi ngư__ờ__i đi làm thư__ờ__ng ch__ỉ__ có 2-3 bu__ổ__i/tu__ầ__n h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh trong 2 gi__ờ__._

_M__ộ__t đi__ể__m quan tr__ọ__ng n__ữ__a v__ớ__i ngư__ờ__i đi làm khi b__ắ__t đ__ầ__u h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh a,b,c căn b__ả__n là c__ầ__n ch__ọ__n m__ộ__t hư__ớ__ng h__ọ__c, m__ộ__t chương trình h__ọ__c phù h__ợ__p. Khi đi làm thì nghĩa là s__ẽ__ c__ầ__n h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh th__ự__c t__ế__ ph__ụ__c v__ụ__ cho công vi__ệ__c hàng ngày. Ngư__ờ__i đi làm không có nhi__ề__u th__ờ__i gian như h__ọ__c sinh sinh viên đ__ể__ h__ọ__c m__ọ__i th__ứ__ v__ề__ ti__ế__ng anh, do dó đ__ể__ h__ọ__c nhanh và có hi__ệ__u qu__ả__ s__ử__ d__ụ__ng thì c__ầ__n h__ọ__c m__ộ__t chương trình ti__ế__ng anh dành riêng cho ngư__ờ__i đi làm._ _Ở__ đó h__ọ__c viên s__ẽ__ đư__ợ__c h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh tr__ự__c ti__ế__p thông qua các tình hu__ố__ng làm vi__ệ__c hàng ngày, ví d__ụ__ như khi ti__ế__p khách ph__ả__i nói như nào, khi nói chuy__ệ__n đi__ệ__n tho__ạ__i, đ__ặ__t l__ị__ch h__ẹ__n ph__ả__i ra sao, khi tham gia cu__ộ__c trao đ__ổ__i ho__ặ__c đam phán thì nên như nào… và còn nhi__ề__u tình hu__ố__ng làm vi__ệ__c khác n__ữ__a._

_V__ớ__i ngư__ờ__i đi làm h__ọ__c ti__ế__ng anh a,b,c căn b__ả__n thì đây là đi__ề__u t__ố__i quan tr__ọ__ng: vi__ệ__c h__ọ__c t__ậ__p trung vào tình hu__ố__ng làm vi__ệ__c s__ẽ__ giúp b__ạ__n rút ng__ắ__n th__ờ__i gian h__ọ__c, và tăng tính_ _ứ__ng d__ụ__ng vào công vi__ệ__c khi b__ạ__n h__ọ__c cái gì là có th__ể__ s__ử__ d__ụ__ng đư__ợ__c ngay._

_B__ạ__n có th__ể__ VÀO ĐÂY Đ__Ể__ XEM CHƯƠNG TRÌNH H__Ọ__C TI__Ế__NG ANH A CHO NGƯ__Ờ__I ĐI LÀM._

----------

